# Fishing at Point Lookout State Park



## lanevovirs

Anyone been there lately? Heading there tonight and was hoping to hear some good news. Also, does anybody have advice in terms of bait and what there is to catch? Any information would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## MastaKi

Usually the bait of choice is shrimp for rockfish and blues. you can buy some blood worms but i think the spots have all moved out. Daytime fishing there sucks but night fishing is your only chance to catch anything worth talking about. I dont know how the fishing will be after all this rain, but please post your report.


----------



## FishingGeek

I'm heading to PLO Sunday afternoon / evening, would like to know how you did and on what bait.


----------



## weekendwarrior

Heading there sat night. Looking for tide change and working the pier. Earlier reports look promising. Might stop by at the ramps to net some minnows or fish for smaller croakers or spots. hopefully there will be spots. I might try the jetty at the mouth of Lake Canoy then head to the pier. 

I've been looking at google earth and notices a sand bar about 1/2 way up the pier. Has anyone tried working between the sand bar and the beach at night and what where your results?


----------



## scorpioreno

There are still some spot back in the conoy lake but you have to keep your bait moving to find them. there are also small trout back there. They are feeding on blood worms. Get yourself a minnow trap and if the minnows are feeding you can catch about 4-5 dozen in about 20-30 min.The sand bar is productive. It is going to be windy down there the night you are going check the marine report.


----------



## lanevovirs

So back now from a long and VERY windy night. Got set up there around 11pm and didn't have any luck till around 1am. Caught 6 blues and a smallish trout. Smallest blue was 13 inches and the others were about 17-18. They bit on store bought spot. We also bought shad and something was eating them, but never got anything. We were fishing next to the lighthouse on the bay side.

Good luck to you guys.


----------



## weekendwarrior

Got to PLO around 8:30pm stopped at light house to fish Potomac river but it was too windy so I went to pier and worked 1st have. Good number of people there, everyone there said it was dead. I got set up with bw's to try and get some spots. Within the first few minutes i caught a short rock. Beautiful fish. 
Every time I catch a fish on first cast that means it will be a slow night. Within 1hr. I caught a second small rock and that was it. No one was catching. Called it a night around 1am. Maybe next time.


Tried squid, shrimp, cooked shrimp and spot from last trip. Both rocks on bw's.


----------



## FishingGeek

Just got back from PLO, got there about 2pm, not a bite while the sun was up, after sunset I landed 2 12" Blues on cut Elwive and they guy next to me landed a couple of Rock 15" and 25" on peeler crab, left about 8:30pm.


----------



## catman

FishingGeek said:


> Just got back from PLO, got there about 2pm, not a bite while the sun was up, after sunset I landed 2 12" Blues on cut Elwive and they guy next to me landed a couple of Rock 15" and 25" on peeler crab, left about 8:30pm.


WOW! That's quite a drive from Wilmington to PLO. The ticket for bottom fishing for rock seems to be peeler & soft crab and clams. Those smaller blues are my favorite for the table. Thanks for the report.


----------



## FishingGeek

Long drive, but brought back many good memories, my parents had a cabin on St. Jerome's Creek, just north of PLO, made that drive many a time, but usually not in the same day.


----------

